# Secure Boot Violation



## sazonjc (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We provide OC workstations for CAD use

For the past few weeks, we've been having boot issue 

our users is getting a message 

------Secure Boot Violation---------
Invalid signature detected. Check Secure 
Boot Policy in Setup
-------------OK-----------------------

the common scenario that the users are saying is that it happen after a shutting down the machine and perform a windows update, some saying they did nothing and working fine before they shut it down.

its happening on Windows 7 or Windows 10 or Windows 8.1 OS and using Asus Motherboards 

Our work around so far is going to BIOS setting under "Boot" > Secure Boot > and change "OS Type" to "Other OS" then F10 "Save and Exit"

Feel free to reply if you experienced the same issue

We just want to know what's causing it


----------

